# favorite game to hunt?



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

My personal favorite is squirrel there hard to get and are delicious.


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Here is one I'm just about to eat.


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

Some clarity about your question please......is this favorite for all types of hunting or just slingshots?

Slingshot would be arctic hares, ptarmagin or grouse....cant pick just one! They are all wonderful eating.

All type favorite is Dall sheep!








Pika are on the slingshot list but so far I have come up empty on them.


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

The very hard to sneak up on Pika....sorta the chinchilla of the far north.


----------



## natureboy922 (Jul 5, 2013)

Looks like a rat.


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

In case you haven't noticed many small game animals are rodents......including your favorite the squirrel!

BTW I honestly think they look far more rat like than a Pika!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I like hunting rabbits.... cotton tails are interesting and can be a challenge in the woods... but a running jack rabbit, THAT is a fun challenge!


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

AK Rick said:


> Some clarity about your question please......is this favorite for all types of hunting or just slingshots?
> 
> Slingshot would be arctic hares, ptarmagin or grouse....cant pick just one! They are all wonderful eating.
> 
> ...


I'd love to hunt desert bighorn, but many people in Arizona spend there whole life puting in for the tags and never get one. My uncle got one a few years back and harvested a beauty. Sadly, once you get a tag and harvest a sheep, that is all you can get for your lifetime in Az.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

I take rabbit the most, but my fav is the grey squirrel, the feeling when it falls through the canopy is very primitive.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Rabbits for sure! Cottontails are my favorite. Many stratagies to use on rabbits when hunting!!

SMS


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

Personally, over all I love elk hunting for the challenge. Mule deer hunting for the meat. And cotton tail with a sling shot. I could live off of only those three animals for the rest of my life and be perfectly content!


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

Mr Paint

There is a draw hunt in my back yard! I can see sheep from my bedroom window and in the 20 years I have lived here I have yet too hit that draw!!!! I feel your pain man.


----------

